# After some Dexion...



## Sir Percy (5 Dec 2016)

Evening,

It's not a metalworking question, but this board seemed the best fit (Mods, please move if there's somewhere better, thanks).

I'm after some Dexion to make a small platform - lengths, base plates and corner plates.
1) Apart from internet auction sites, are there any good places to look for such?
2) Are there any other similar brands I could look for?

Thanks


----------



## deema (5 Dec 2016)

Ask around local warehouses for damaged or obsolete sections they are looking to discard. I just picked up 6 bays for free, needs cutting down to size for my application, but it's an obsolete so they can't reuse.


----------



## TFrench (5 Dec 2016)

Second that. They're always ramming racking with forklifts!


----------



## Sir Percy (6 Dec 2016)

Sounds promising. Cheers!


----------



## MCB (12 Dec 2016)

I have more Dexion nuts and bolts than I'll ever use so please contact me if you would like some. I'm located in Hertfordshire twenty minutes north of the M25

MCB


----------



## Sir Percy (13 Dec 2016)

MCB":3jsq51l9 said:


> I have more Dexion nuts and bolts than I'll ever use so please contact me if you would like some. I'm located in Hertfordshire twenty minutes north of the M25
> 
> MCB



That's very kind of you. 
After a short while, I figured out the generic term to look for (slotted angle) and that opened up a lot of options. I think what I might end up with is Dexion-compatible, M8 bolt size. Shouldn't need a lot, will let you know. Cheers!


----------

